# The fish I keep



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's a few samples of the kinds of fishes I prefer to keep. I've tried to describe them or offer links to pics in the past, but I finally decided to go ahead and post these. Who says that fish have to be tropical to have all the pizzazz? These beauties all come from Alabama!
The odds are good that wherever you are, there are bound to be some nice fish nearby, so by all means, go have a look!
These fish are, in order, The Rainbow Shiner, The Bluenose Shiner, and the Flagfin Shiner. Not bad for "bait" eh?

( I also like to offer special thanks to fellow native fish fanatic Todd Crail. I don't have a good camera, but he obviously does. I keep all these species and more, but can't photograph them... yet. Soon...)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, those are nice! What are they??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i agree i would not mind having some of those(the first ones) rainbow shiners! get sum more to auction off on sunday! What kind of water parimetere's are these best kept in?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice, the second fish (pic) is pure sweetness heheh.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Im a big fan of natives also, atleast from the internet research ive done. The last time I went home I found Redside Dace in the stream behind my house(as well as a few less impressive species, creek chub, lol). They were in full spawn coloration and looked awesome. In the future i will definately be keeping a native tank or two.

It has always puzzled me why native(north american) fish are not popular aquarium fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's because tropical fish are easier to mass-produce on fishfarms. Most North American fish are strongly seasonal in their spawning, and require a winter period that Florida can't provide.

Rainbows need a tank with a good bit of water movement, temperatures in the mid to low 70's ( 71-76 ) in summer and 66-70 in the winter. They like soft to medium hardness, although some of their native waters are harder than others. It's not critical except for spawning. pH from 6.8- 7.2.

Yes, I have some for auction. They're already eating flakefood with gusto, but a few more days of settling in are needed to make sure they're all okay.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ya, I love natives also. Sadly not a big variety around here. Pretty much the coolest things here are darters and catfish. Once had a baby muskie, gave it to my cousin though and his catfish ate it. I was so sad at that, was sad for catching it in the first place!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Wow, very nice. So, those guys are my neighbors huh. I live in Alabama and have never seen such nice looking fish. I especially like the 3rd fish picture. He's very nice!


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, its hard to belives those are natives from Alabama!  Don't really know any cool and small lookin fish like that up here in Wisconsin except minnows. Did you catch those or buy them from a bait shop or whatever?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

That's why I love natives...they are AWESOME looking. I can't seem to find anything nice looking around here. Am I looking in the wrong place or something? Where did you find those?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I catch them, and I also regularly breed the ones on the bottom. They breed easily. The ones on top also breed fairly easily, but not unless you can keep them cool over the winter. ( not cold, cool ~59F ) . The ones in the middle are extremely difficult to breed, and it just so happens that I'm the guy who figured out how to do it, although it had been done a small handful of times by accident before I did. ( less than a dozen times over 30+ years of trying ) I'll be experimenting in a few weeks to see if I can streamline the difficult process somewhat.

You won't find any of these in a baitshop. However, you should always check out any baitshops that you find, for sometimes you can find some neat stuff.

Lydia, you might be too close to the ocean. I know that there's plenty of good stuff within an hour of you in every direction, though. ( except East,of course, lol ) Get yourself a Delorme Gazzeteer mapbook of Florida and you'll find all sorts of good spots. Oh yeah... I'm checking my copy now and I see all sorts of promising spots much closer than that. Your best bets tend to be those small creeks which feed into bigger ones, and the swampy areas are also full of stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

I love the 2nd picture! I love that fish! What kind is it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's a Bluenose Shiner, and not even an especially good looking one. They can be truly spectacular.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Lydia, you might be too close to the ocean. I know that there's plenty of good stuff within an hour of you in every direction, though. ( except East,of course, lol ) Get yourself a Delorme Gazzeteer mapbook of Florida and you'll find all sorts of good spots. Oh yeah... I'm checking my copy now and I see all sorts of promising spots much closer than that. Your best bets tend to be those small creeks which feed into bigger ones, and the swampy areas are also full of stuff.


Cool I'll have to try the local swamp. I actually found some pretty neat fish in a ditch nearby....grabbed a bunch of plants too. The fish aren't as pretty as the ones you showed pictures of, but they still aren't half bad...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i love natives man, i keep a pumpkin seed sunny currently, thing colors up great with the right food! I'm hoping to get afew darters too. The shiners i catch get to big to keep though


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Too big? What are they, something like Hornyheads? Keep looking, there's bound to be something smaller around you.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have never attempted to catch my own fish...How do you do it? I have a wonderful creek within a mile fo my house. What are the tricks? What spots do you go to? I would appreciate any advice. I have a empty 29 that is killin' me!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice looking fish there and nice clear shots of them on those last two.


----------

